# Adjusting Hydraulic pressure.



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to raise my hydraulic pressure on my FEL on a a 1980's Yanmar 240D. It will only reach 1400 psi and then it bypasses when lifting a heavy load(my truck). The pump is supposed to reach 2250 psi. I think it is a closed center system with a Victor Fluid spool valve controlling the FEL. It has an adjustment screw on the front left side which is covered by an acorn nut, and seems to adjust flow and pressure, but it cuts off the flow if I try to go above 1400psi. (My guage is on the inlet side.) It also has a spring and ball at the back of the left side of the valve which is perpendicular to the spool travel and I believe it comes in contact with the relief valve rod. Do I change out that spring for one with greater tension or is there some other method. Thanks Mike


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me bump this back to the top. I am not familiar with these systems but I bet Mark777 could get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mike,

Honestly….I don’t know what’s going on with your controller. I know that many, including me, tap directly into the high pressure line to source hydraulic power for a FEL controller. It’s a no muss no fuss tap….and you never have to worry about touching the return line. Yanmars seem to work trouble free this way and use only the in/out ports (with four common work ports on the top of the controller) and maintain an open center (or continuous loop) system. Some controllers use different springs to add or subtract pressure. Other controllers have open center shims (washers) that work the same way.

If your current setup utilizes the rear 3PH hydraulics as the primary source for the FEL controller it may be bypassing the loader pressure @ 1400psi, and limiting the desired 2000+psi. 

I’ve put in a few calls with these people but all I get is a busy signal: 

Victor Fluid Power 712 1st St. N.W. Hampton IA, 50441-1304 US 320-564-5311. 320- 564-3062.

Mark


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark, I did not know Victor Fluid Power was still around because I couldn't find them on the web.
My FEL is tapped directly off the high pressure line then it returns towards the 3 pt, like the other Yanmars. 
I think you are probably right about the spring tension because I see no place for any shims to adjust the controller. I probably would not have noticed the lower pressure had I not installed a gauge at the inlet side.


----------

